# Bob Bob Tail, 6 year old Collie X Lurcher needs home!



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Bob Tail, 6 year old Collie X Lurcher needs home!


His Story: Apparently the RSPCA removed 18 dogs into kennels and the owner has never been able to take them back. They were moved between kennels and stables back to kennels. The pack had gone down to 7 and they were eventually abandoned. Bob Tail is one of 6 litter mates; together all their life. He hasn't known an ordinary life, is brilliant with dogs, but reserved with people, yet his curiosity and need for affection soon brings him to you.

Salient points: Bob Tail needs 'habilitation' to get used to living in a house, being around household activities and noises, learning to be comfortable with human pack management and introduced into a healthy regime. He needs to live with at least another dog who can act as a role model showing Bob Tail the ropes e.g. reinforce his housetraining and be an anchor on walks outside. Bob Tail needs a secure garden, secure front door drill and on lead walks until he has gained confidence and trust, to stay close to his owners and not get scared with the unfamiliar and run off.

Advert: Bob Tail is a beautiful small Lurcher. He has had a sad life, starved of individual attention and care. He needs to be given the opportunity to learn to live within a family setting and experience the many gifts of love and care. Bob Tail needs to build a foundation; to join a family who already has a 'tutored dog', to be a companion to Bob Tail and show him what is expected of him and what fun is there to be had.

Bob Tail is good with dogs, this is his skilled area. Bob Tail is welcoming of human attention and care ... though a little 'shy'. He will be afraid of new situations and experiences. His new owners will need to identify with Bob Tail predicament and have patience to understand his needs and build his skill based. Bob Tail has just been groomed ... to remove his matted coat, pictures below show him as he was before. He has also been neutered and his teeth cleaned. Kennelled in South Croydon, Surrey. Bob Tail is now looking for his HOME and to begin the slow process of acclimatisation into life outside 'jail' ... life inside the human heart.

"Please note that this dog is currently in kennels and is also available for foster until a 'forever' home is found".

Please visit our FORUM to see this dogs individual thread, find out more about them and follow their progress  Rescue Remedies.myfastforum.org :: Bob-tail Lurcher 6 yrs Croydon Surrey.

If you are interested in re-homing please visit our website www.rescueremedies.co.uk and complete our homing questionnaire so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.

For daily updates click our forum logo on our homepage and you will find the full range of dogs that are available for homing - Rescue Remedies.myfastforum.org :: Index.


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Flossie and BobTail hit it off..


Hurrah Here is Bobtail with half his family 
Yes his new brothers and sisters know what it is like to be 1 of 6 children!


----------

